
Stunner: China Set To Announce Record Trade DEFICIT In March - chaostheory
http://www.zerohedge.com/article/stunner-china-set-announce-record-trade-deficit-march
======
johnl
Hold on a minute. The trade imbalance between the U.S. and China is the
argument for Yuan revaluation and it still exists the last time I looked.
China's Deficit is probably due to the amount of raw materials being exported
to China from the likes of Australia and others. I have read that so much raw
copper sits in China's warehouse there is talk of a price crash in that
market. So needs more investigation is my take.

